# Wie überbrückst Du Die Wartezeit Auf Wrath Of The Lich King?



## Flauwy (3. Juni 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wie Ihr die Wartezeit auf Wrath of the Lich King überbrückt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team

p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage hört Ihr übrigens im buffedCast 90 (hier anhören)


----------



## Raqill (3. Juni 2008)

PvP rest lohnt sich jetzt niocht mehrfür mich  finde ich wenn man nichtmal Full PvE Epic is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (3. Juni 2008)

Ich schäffel fleißig Gold - man will ja vorbereitet sein wenn WOTLK erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Clive (3. Juni 2008)

da ich es leider nicht ankreuzen kann schreib ichs einfach hinein: ich werde twinken, bin grad am 3ten 70er, damit ich in wotlk soviele qs wie möglich machen kann, um die story zu erfahren

weil pve nichts bringt, denn in wotlk gibts eh neue sachen und ich pvp nicht spielen kann^^


----------



## Rontis (3. Juni 2008)

Ich farme ne Menge Gold mit meinem Main und habe vor ein paar Wochen ein Projekt angefangen. Mein Ziel ist es von jeder Klasse einen 70er zu haben.
Dafür lasse ich mir aber Zeit und ich glaube nicht, dass ich vor WotLK mit den 8 Chars lvl 50 erreicht habe. Habe ne Char rotation, sodass ich immer spiele wenn ich erholt bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Screen (3. Juni 2008)

Ich man zwar nicht jedej tag die dealys, aber ich will aufjedenfall die 10k grenze knacken, schon aus dem grund, weil man wahrscheinlich wieder nene neuen reitskill kaufen muss, und die neuen fähigkeiten und und und....(der todesritter startet ja wahrscheinlich auch net mit gold, also brauch der uach ncoh bissi unterstüzung)

Und raiden muss auch ab und an wieder sein

Hoffe es kommt bald raus!!!!


----------



## D4rk-x (3. Juni 2008)

Ich warte auf WAR werd an der open Beta teilnmehmen, mit 6 Kollegen und solte es nur halbsogut werden wie ich vermute wird mich WoW nicht mehr sehen =) 
Finde es eh doof, Arthas zu klöppen da er einer meiner lieblings Charaktere aus der Warcraft Geschichte ist und ich es schade finde wenn er stirbt. So gehts mir auch bei Illidan und es fehlt nicht mehr viel da steh auch ich vor ihm und werd ihn töten müssen =(


----------



## krakos (3. Juni 2008)

Sonne geniesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dabei für Fachabi lernen


----------



## airace (3. Juni 2008)

öhhm ich konzentrihre mich mit meinen twinks auf PvP...


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juni 2008)

gold farmen, ehre farmen, pvp items kaufen, arena machen.....


----------



## Crypto93 (3. Juni 2008)

Clive schrieb:


> da ich es leider nicht ankreuzen kann schreib ichs einfach hinein: ich werde twinken, bin grad am 3ten 70er, damit ich in wotlk soviele qs wie möglich machen kann, um die story zu erfahren
> 
> weil pve nichts bringt, denn in wotlk gibts eh neue sachen und ich pvp nicht spielen kann^^



genau das gleiche^^


----------



## Griese (3. Juni 2008)

Gestern ist mein Acc abgelaufen. Nach langem überlegen hab ich mich entschieden, den Acc net zu verlängern, und fange, wenn überhaupt mit WoltK wieder an.


----------



## Rukz (3. Juni 2008)

naja was kann man schönes machen : 
Urmacht tranzen,
Kara und ZA unsicher machen,
weiber nerven ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Juni 2008)

werde bis zum Addon HDRO zocken^^ da ich für WoW überhaupt keinen bock mehr habe. ^^ und WoW hat mir z.Z nix mehr zu bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 usw


----------



## Khalem (3. Juni 2008)

Warten bis die open Beta von WAR beginnt und die Sonne genießen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (3. Juni 2008)

Clive schrieb:


> da ich es leider nicht ankreuzen kann schreib ichs einfach hinein: ich werde twinken, bin grad am 3ten 70er



me2, twink auch immo viel


----------



## meronizzor (3. Juni 2008)

age of conan oder halt shooter zocken ^^


----------



## Frank-414 (3. Juni 2008)

Tja, da fehlt mir ebenfalls die Antwort "Neuen Twink auf Level 70 leveln..."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (3. Juni 2008)

Ich überbrücke die Zeit bis Wrath mit anderen Spielen,u.a. der Closed-Beta von WAR. Ich hab bei BC nämlich außer den Raidinstanzen alles durch - auf Raids habe ich keine Lust - und dadurch nun genug Zeit für die Beta und andere Spiele wie aktuell z.B. das dritte mal Zelda-TP oder Jack Keane. So wirklich auf Wrath warten tue ich allerdings nicht,da mich die Closed-Beta von WAR immer mehr überzeugt,dass MMOG zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## agolbur (3. Juni 2008)

ich mache grundsätzlich von allem etwas^^ aber die frage tendiert ja eher zu: "was macht ihr am meisten"

Ich werde jetzt eher weniger spielen und die sonne draußen geniessen^^ und wenn ich spiel mach ich hauptsächlich pvp und nebenbei ein bisschen gold (hab pvp angekreuzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

was den PVE teil anbelangt will ich bis WOLTK noch alles sehen^^ dabei brauch ich aber nicht voll ausgestattet sein... will nur einmal den ganzen endcontent sehn^^

najo MFG^^


----------



## BunnyBunny (3. Juni 2008)

Ich hab "Ich habe es nicht eilig, da ich The Burning Crusade noch nicht durchgespielt hab." genommen.


Die Twink-Antwort fehlte allerdings wirklich fand ich.
Naja ich versuch noch rechtzeitig mein Schamanen auf Taerar hochzuziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja mach zwar gerade ne kleine Pause, aber glaub mir Flo, bis zum Adoon schaff ichs noch.


----------



## di-chan (3. Juni 2008)

Ich vermisse da die Antwort: Eigentlich spiele ich kein WoW......

Immerhin ist das ja nicht im WoW-Forum, sondern im Allgemeinen Teil ^^


----------



## m0rg0th (3. Juni 2008)

Also ich geniesse in erster Linie mal das schöne Wetter mit meiner Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich überlege mir ob ich mir Age of Conan anschaffen soll ...


----------



## Krimson (3. Juni 2008)

na ich werde gold farmen und twinks lvn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und auch mal das schöne wetter genießen^^


----------



## H24Lucky (3. Juni 2008)

Naja eigentlich nichts von all dem !

Ich kann es zwar kaum erwarten bis WotLK raus kommt aber habe BC noch net durch und naja ich überbrücke ehr die Zeit damit aus Fun zu raiden weil man im endeffekt garnet weiss ob sich das extreme raiden überhaubt noch lohnt


----------



## Galdos (3. Juni 2008)

Ich nutze bis WotLK eine Mischung aus Sonne genießen und andere Spiele spielen.
Denn am Freitag kommt Mass Effect raus, und ab Samstag startet die EM und da man in der Schule sowieso nur noch vor sich hindöst, Filme guckt, Exkursionen macht und auf die Sommerferien und Zeugnisse wartet, kann ich beides sogar unter einen Hut bringen (hach, nur noch zwei Jahre dieses Paradieses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Und zu Mass Effect kommen vielleicht noch ein paar andere Spiele hinzu, Half Life 2 hab ich noch nie gespielt, bei The Witcher bin ich erst im zweiten Kapitel und ein paar Runden Civilization 4 sind bestimmt auch noch drin bis WotLK rauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und ach ja, Alone in the Dark kommt ja auch in ein paar Wochen raus...
Fest steht: WoW liegt bei mir erstmal brach, und sogar meinen Hdro-Account (und das Spiel gefällt mir derzeit deutlich besser als WoW!) werde ich nach dem Freimonat der Vollversion erstmal nicht verlängern. Kann mir und meinem Geldbeutel nur gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Man sieht sich in WotLK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
Galdos


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (3. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab noch jede Menge zu tun.
1. Twink auf 70 leveln 
2. Bei beiden Charakteren den Berufsskill voll bekommen
3. Ruf für ein Tabulk farmen
4. Dailys machen, für mein Epic Flugmount
5. Vielleicht ein bisschen weiter bei den Raids kommen 
6. Naja und halt immer auf buffed schauen, obs was neues zu WoTLK gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere Spiele fang ich vor dem Add-On nicht mehr an!


----------



## Melian (3. Juni 2008)

da fehlt die antwort möglichkeit "Ich farme den Content ab"

oder "ich spiele gleichzeitig noch was anderes (aoc)"


----------



## iggeblackmoore (3. Juni 2008)

Das beste ist, wenn man sich auf was sehr freuen will, ist gar nicht zu spielen um die Vorfreude noch zu vergrößern.
So hat man nachher viel mehr spaß an der ganzen Sache finde ich und natürlich ist schönes Wetter eh viel besser als WoW^^


----------



## k0lip0 (3. Juni 2008)

Raiden Raiden und noch mal Raiden....
schließlich soll Illidan noch vor mir am Boden knien bevor ich mich nach Nordend aufmache....
(sunwell clear wär natürlich auch nen hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Juni 2008)

Ich geniesse meinen Liebeskummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Hallo Frau F.)


----------



## Argolo (4. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie fehlöt mir auch die Antwort: Twinks auf Stufe 70 bringen um sich dann zu entscheiden, welchen man ab WotLK weiterspielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (4. Juni 2008)

T5 inis raiden bis ich endlich nen T6-Raid gefunden habe oder der Raid soweit is die zu gehen damit ich den Kontent mal sehe...

Ansonsten immer kleine "Projekte" zwischenschieben wie z.B. alle Taschenplätze meinens Mains mit Urmondstofftaschen vollzukleistern... is ne gute Vorbereitung darauf wenns dann (hoffentlich) bald zum Lich-König geht!


----------



## Elfjäger (4. Juni 2008)

da ich mehre hab hab ich noch was vor wie meine Twink auf 70 leveln und natürlich auch
 Berufsskill voll bekommen 

Was beim Schmied nicht so einfach ist gg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir ist es so, das sich meine Gilde gerade den Weg zu Illidan freikämpft und wir somit noch voll beschäftigt sind und dann kommt noch der Sonnenbrunnen also kann das Addon noch etwas warten. Ich mache auch jeden Tag ein paar Tagesquest oder an raid freien Tagen auch mal so viele wie möglich. Wobei ich aber sagen muss das mir die Tagesquest schon wieder langsam auf den Sack gehen und man wieder gar keine grosse Lust hat sie zu machen.


----------



## Shuhun (4. Juni 2008)

Da meine Raidgruppe durch eine Fusion sich so ziemlich zerlegt hat, bleibt bis zum Addon nicht mehr viel zu machen. Die Dailys-Quests nerven mit der Zeit und PvP ist nicht mein Ding. In der Umfrage fehlt wirklich der Unterpunkt "Twinken...", denn darauf wird es bei mir hinauslaufen. Ich hoffe echt, dass WotLK so schnell wie möglich erscheint, um nicht doch noch einem Konkurrentprodukt zu verfallen *wink@AoC*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juni 2008)

Ich habe es nicht eilig, da ich The Burning Crusade noch nicht durchgespielt hab.   <-- /vote

Da mein Main erst lvl 49 ist  ,werd ich derweil erst mal bisl arathi PVP machen. Macht mir atm rech spass. LvLn ist mir da nicht so wichtig , ich will lieber erst mal mein Ehre set holen ums damit n bisl einfacher zu haben. 

Und ich werde in WotLK eh den DK spielen , da ich der uber WC3 fan bin , da ist der DK ein ,,must-have,, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (4. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht eilig, da ich The Burning Crusade noch nicht durchgespielt hab.   <-- /vote
> 
> Da mein Main erst lvl 49 ist  ,werd ich derweil erst mal bisl arathi PVP machen. Macht mir atm rech spass. LvLn ist mir da nicht so wichtig , ich will lieber erst mal mein Ehre set holen ums damit n bisl einfacher zu haben.
> 
> ...



lalilu... ich würde mich dann doch etwas beeilen mit den leveln lalilu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*redet im vorbeigehen*_

(Google mal nach den Vorraussetzungen, um den "DK" zu spielen)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juni 2008)

Also was ich gehört und gelesen habe , ist ein char auf lvl 55...
Mit dem man diverse Pre Quests machen muss , damit der DK zu Auswahl steht


----------



## Lyriann (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin grade dabei meine zukünftigen 70er nummer 5 und 6 zu leveln 

ich habe mir gedacht ein tank und ein heiler fehlen mir noch     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da die beiden erst 42 und knapp 30 sind hab ich noch einbischen was vor bis das add on kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ausserdem versuche ich mein drittes epicflugmount zusammenzuverdienen
( Duduvogel *piep?* )


----------



## MacPapa (4. Juni 2008)

mmh...

Für mich als Casual in ner kleineren Gilde siehts doch so aus:

25er Raiden is nich.
PvP-Arena lohnt sich in Saison 4 für meine Truppe nicht mehr.
In den BGs fehlt auch eher der Anreitz in der nächsten Saison.

Bleibt:
Einmal die Woche Markenrun in Kara
Zul mal in Angriff nehmen
Mit Dailys Gold scheffeln
Twinken

Aber ob das reicht, um die Motivation aufrecht zu halten, ich weiß ja nicht....
Und ich bin sicher nicht allein...

WAR hört sich doch echt interessant an, oder aber als alter Tolkien-Fan vielleicht doch mal Mittelerde besuchen...
Vielleicht sogar mit 5 - 6 anderen aus der Gilde, die das ähnlich sehen..


----------



## Omukae (4. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Ich warte auf WAR werd an der open Beta teilnmehmen ... und solte es nur halbsogut werden wie ich vermute wird mich WoW nicht mehr sehen =)



/sign


----------



## Virikas (4. Juni 2008)

Solange Blizzard nicht noch ein paar Asse im Ärmel behalten hat muss ich mir gar keine Wartezeit überbrücken. Zu wenig Neuerungen, für mich zu sehr das Gefühl von "aufgewärmten Kaffee". Daher werden voraussichtlich schlicht weiterhin andere Spiele gespielt. Kann daher aber nicht abstimmen.


----------



## staran (4. Juni 2008)

Da fehlen mir einige Antwortmöglichkeiten


----------



## Kethlana (4. Juni 2008)

Ich habe von BC zwar schon einiges gesehen,aber eben noch nicht und alles und dem widme ich mich jetzt die nächste Zeit.
Da wären z.B. 5er Instanzen auf heroischem Modus.Zudem habe ich mit einem Freund zusammen eine neue Gilde gegründet,wo einige dabei sind die vom 70er-sein noch nicht allzuviel gesehn/erlebt haben.Mit ihnen zusammen kämpfen wir uns derzeit durch sämtliche 5er Instanzen um sie auszurüsten,denn wenn alles gut geht würde ich ihnen gerne mal Kara zeigen,damit sie auch davon etwas mitkriegen.Zur Abwechslung machen wir dann noch Daylies und PvP, so dass wir in aller Ruhe sämtliche Bereiche von WoW mit in unseren Spielealltag einbeziehen.


----------



## Sp@rtan (4. Juni 2008)

Die letze antwort war bestimmt für die Ökos^^ ne scherz PvP und geld machen und GTA San andreas zocken.

Hip hop 4 ever

Mfg Sp@rtan


----------



## BigBearBuddy (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich gehe tagsüber raus, momentan sind ja geile Temperaturen über 25 Grad in Berlin.
Wenn ich abends dann nach Hause komme, mache ich den sogenannten "Feinschliff" bei meinen 4 Charakteren: Ruf sammeln, Rüstung wechseln, Berufe skillen usw.
Einen weiteren Twink werde ich voraussichtlich nicht mehr erstellen, da mir ja sowieso keiner bei Gruppen-Quest hilft.


----------



## Uktawa (5. Juni 2008)

Lieber TE. Ich weiss das Du ein grosser WoW Fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist und sicher ist diese Umfrage für WoW Freunde auch sehr interessant. Aber ich als NICHT-WoW- Fanboy vermisse doch die Option "Ist mir egal / Ich spiele kein WoW will aber das Ergebnis sehen" Option.
Gerne würde ich das Ergebniss der Umfrage sehen, aber dann müsste ich meine Stimme bei einem der aufgeführten Möglichkeiten abgeben. Doch das geht nicht da keine dieser Möglichkeiten für mich zu trifft.

Also beim nächsten mal auch an die Leute denken die keine WoW Fans sind aber die Umfrageergebnisse sehen wollen. 
Danke


----------



## Hexalo (5. Juni 2008)

Mich wundert nicht das die Umfrage zur ersten Antwort tendiert...


Ich hoffe ja, dass Blizzard nicht denselben Fehler mit Sunwell wie bei dem letzten Content Patch vor TBC mit Naxxramas macht 
und sich ein bißchen mehr Zeit lässt mit WotlK damit nicht nur die Top10 der Welt Sunwell komplett sehen. 
Nicht jede Gilde progressed 10-12 Std am Tag und in der Nacht (wie z.B. Nihilum, Method, Vanquish etc..), 
daher werden die ersten "normalen" Gilden Sunwell wohl erst in 2-3 Monaten komplett durchgespielt haben. 
Dann noch 1-2 Monate n bißchen abfarmen... Ich bin sicher, dass viele Progress Gilden dies begrüßen würden.


mfg Hexila - Lordaeron EU


----------



## Norei (5. Juni 2008)

Mir fehlt auch die Antwort "Wen interessiert WotLK?". Ich tune jedenfalls meinen HdRO-Charakter und hoffe, dass Moria mindestens einen Monat vor WotLK und WAR erscheint, damit die gelangweilten WoWler dem Spiel noch eine Chance geben (die es mehr als verdient hat). Außerdem werde ich mir AoC anschauen, wenn Funcom da Stabilität reinbekommt.


----------



## Chillers (5. Juni 2008)

Jo, war bei mir auch so....genug Gold, 3 70ér, gamecard abgelaufen......
Hmmmm, PvP machte keine Laune auf Dun Morogh (Allie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und zu dem Rest keinen Schnief mehr.

Also nach fast 3 Jahren WoW sausen gelassen und mich für andere Spiele interessiert.
Denke, ich werde auch zu warhammer online wechseln, besonders am Anfang ist es bestimmt noch entspannt und die community noch nicht ganz so aasig wie zuletzt in WoW.

Und wenn´s gefällt, werde ich dabei bleiben; auch der LitschieKing wird mich nicht überzeugen können, wieder zu wowlen. Zu zeitintensiv...und irgendwie...ist WoW für mich nicht mehr up to date.

Allen anderen weiterhin viel Spaß, nette mitspieler und guten loot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (5. Juni 2008)

Ich werde, bis der König kommt, Gold scheffeln, meinen 70er Twink noch etwas ausrüsten und den nächsten Twink auf die Reise zur 70 schicken. PvP interessiert mich nicht, die großen Schlachtzüge sind nichts für mich (keine Zeit für derlei), da muß man sich halt anders vergnügen.

Zu Warhammer Online und Conan habe ich keine Meinung, und HdRO spielt leider Gottes in der falschen Epoche.


----------



## Therecon (5. Juni 2008)

am Anfang von Burning crusade war ich lange raiden doch dann verlor ich den spaß daran,
dann habe ich pvp gemacht, doch atm spiel ich mir nen twink hoch wie es auch viele andere machen auf meinem server wie ich es gemerkt habe, weil die einfach raid inis kennst schon jeder auswendig und bei den high-end kommt man einfach ohne richtige raidgilde net rein


----------



## Buffed_Fan (6. Juni 2008)

Ich will bis September noch einen Schami auf 70 spielen und dann wechsle ich zu War

WoW ist einfach zu langweillig "geworden"

Deshalb kommt alle zu Warhammer !!
WAAHHHHH


----------



## MacPapa (8. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht solltet Ihr die Umfrage-Ergebnisse nächstet mal wieder im WoW Teil des Buffed-Cast diskutieren,
da sind die Kommentare dann vielleicht auch wieder etwas qualifizierter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetings
Mac


----------



## Chirogue (10. Juni 2008)

werde mit W.A.R. anfangen...daher geh ich jetzt bis W.A.R. draußen ist Skaten!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoenixfighter (11. Juni 2008)

also ich mach grad ne WoW Pause. Aber des eher weil ich mich grad auf meine schulische Laufbahn konzentrieren muss. Sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich nur mit meinen Gildies raiden gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mezo (16. Juni 2008)

MacPapa schrieb:


> mmh...
> 
> Für mich als Casual in ner kleineren Gilde siehts doch so aus:
> 
> ...


genau so sieht es momentan bei mir aus. dazu kommt noch, dass bei uns pvp einfach ne zumutung ist und alles andere als spass und sinn macht. da farmt man selbst über pve schneller sein pvp gear.

mfg


----------

